# Wasn’t Supposed to Happen



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

On a 2 1/2” jigging spoon, medium action rod, and 2500 size reel. We were trying to catch skipjack to put under balloons for stripers. After a collective WTF and the luckiest net job in history, dumb and dumber boat The Fish of a Thousand Casts.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Thats a face only a mother could love 🥴 and im not so sure about that 🤔 im talking about the Fish 😅🤣😂


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

What is that?


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I think its a muskie 🤔


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Silent Drifter said:


> I think its a muskie 🤔


The head looks strange. Deformed Muskie


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

My thoughs also 👍


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

It’s a musky, and he is on the ugly side for the species which is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Clwise12 (Dec 5, 2020)

That’s a HOG


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Maybe top lip has been ripped off by a previous anglers treble hooks?


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Gatorbig said:


> Maybe top lip has been ripped off by a previous anglers treble hooks?


Didn’t see any side of damage to the top lip. Maybe damage as a juvenile that healed as he got older.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

OP had me thinking i miss spelled it but i knew i had seen it spelled like that🤔

The muskellunge (Esox masquinongy), often shortened to muskie, musky or lunge, its basically the larges member of the pike family 👍


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Do you live up by @trekker ?

He also is hooked on muskies.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> Do you live up by @trekker ?
> 
> He also is hooked on muskies.


I live in Alabama and have to travel for them. I knew they were in that lake, but we were chasing stripers on this trip. May have to go back and target them.


----------



## rollwave (Jul 13, 2021)

Pig


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What is that?


Freshwater Barracuda! Muskies eat baby ducks, muskrats, and fish up to 20”!😳


----------



## krivit (Aug 24, 2020)

Nice catch of an UGLY musky!

I concur - looks like deformed or damaged and healed upper lip.


----------

